# Scarborough (Brisbane) Wednesday morning 20 Sep 06



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Plan A. If Murphy keeps on track with the wind and wave forecast, I plan to be on the water about sunrise. Launching from the area close to the Scarborough Hotel.

I have just bought some rapala lures and a reidy's, and they look to be a very fishy selection. I was unable to replace my favorite manns lure  
but Im sure one of these 3 new ones will become a new favorite.
This session will not be a marathon one for me, I have to sleep in the afternoon before night shift.

Plan B. See plan A.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

